# Questions sur le Powerbook



## RJ13 (19 Mai 2005)

Le Powerbook 12 me semble une tres bonne machine, mais un renseignement que je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site d'apple, c'est si ca chauffe cette petite bébête? Sur mon portable actuel, la chaleur degagé par l'extracteur ainsi que celle senti sur le clavier est vraiment "chi****" et désagrable, je suis obligé de brancher un clavier apres un certain temps de travail. Qu'en est il du powerbook est il bien ventilé?
Merci


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2005)

Tu as un Pc    

Chez moi, c'est le ventillo du Pc (Portable) dans la pièce à coté que j'entend


----------



## RJ13 (19 Mai 2005)

Oui, avec lecteur obtique externe et meme pas DVD, et c'est relativement casse pied de ne pas tout avoir sous la main, donc je me demande si je passe sous mac ou si je prend un autre portable mais point de vu batterie c'est pas ca a part ceux qui font 3kg


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2005)

> je me demande si je passe sous mac



C'est déjà trop tard...   Tu es foutu


----------



## tojema (20 Mai 2005)

De plus, il n'y a pas que le coté "Hardware".... qui est déjà SUBLIME...  


Il y a surtout MAC OSX... la suite ILife, le VRAI multitâche, la convivialité, :love: 



Un ordinateur pour être utilisé, pas pour "bidouiller dedans"..


J'achète pas une voiture pour bricoler sans arrets le moteur, et sur laquelle on ne peut ouvrir qu'une porte ( ou une fenêtre ....  ) à la fois ....


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Mai 2005)

tojema a dit:
			
		

> J'achète pas une voiture pour bricoler sans arrets le moteur, et sur laquelle on ne peut ouvrir qu'une porte ( ou une fenêtre ....  ) à la fois ....



c'est fou comme les Mac User sont balèzes en métaphores
à force d'essayer de convaincre de switcher!!


----------



## RJ13 (20 Mai 2005)

La question que je me pose toujours et que personne n'a repondu c'est si ca chauffe, "Sim Le Pirate" tu as la config que je souhaite m'acheter, la chaleur est supportable ou ca chauffe la main ou bout d'une heure?


----------



## rdemonie (20 Mai 2005)

non t'inquiet pas de problème de surchauve sur les pb, le ventilo ce met quasi jamais en route


----------



## iDiot (20 Mai 2005)

Il chauffera seulement lorsqu'il sera braché sur le secteur... et comme le PB est en métal, vive le transfert d'energie  J'ai le model 15" et ça ne me géne pas du tout, mais une amie, qui a le 12, m'a dit que comme le sien était plus petit, c'etait plus désagrable... Mais, c'est à confirmer aupres des  possesseur du 12" 

Quoiqu'il en soit, le PB est une superbe machine... j'ai switcher depuis 2mois, et je suis dégouté des pc portable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2005)

ouep, l'alu 12"... y chauffe... normal... apres tout c'est de l'alu...

l'ibook a coté chauffe moins, puis a une meilleure autonomie...


----------



## kisco (21 Mai 2005)

quand tu utilise à fond le CPU ou la carte graphique, comme dans un jeu alors là il chauffe beaucoup.
Le powerbook 12'' est celui qui chauffe le plus.
Et qui dit chauffer dit ventilateur qui tourne, mais il est vraiment à fond que lors des jeux, contrairement à certains PC qui ventilent comme des malades en faisant du NotePad !


----------



## RJ13 (21 Mai 2005)

Merci pour ces precisions, si c'est juste en utilisation de jeux ou grosse appli qu'il chauffe je trouve ca normal, sachant que je vais m'en servir pour du word et de la prog ca devrait aller. Dans un post j'ai lu, que d'ici peu le powerbook G5 serait en vente, c'est confirmé ca ou c'est de la spéculation?!

Ps: Chapeau bas pour les Macusers, depuis que je viens sur ce forum je n'ai pas vu d'insultes comparé aux homologues Pcistes.


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

RJ13 a dit:
			
		

> La question que je me pose toujours et que personne n'a repondu c'est si ca chauffe, "Sim Le Pirate" tu as la config que je souhaite m'acheter, la chaleur est supportable ou ca chauffe la main ou bout d'une heure?



J'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de chaleur excessive.
C'est clair que le coin en bas à gauche du clavier est
souivent chaud, mais je trouve çà plutôt agréable.
Bref c'est chaud, mais jamais "trop" chaud.

Moi c'est plutôt le ventilo qui se déclenche en 
lecture dvd ou pendant que je bosse sous toshop
qui me dérange. 

(mais c'est peut-être un problème de paramètres 
car il se déclenche avec un processeur à 56°)??

C'est une très très belle machine,
j'en suis content à 100%.


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

RJ13 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces precisions, si c'est juste en utilisation de jeux ou grosse appli qu'il chauffe je trouve ca normal, sachant que je vais m'en servir pour du word et de la prog ca devrait aller. Dans un post j'ai lu, que d'ici peu le powerbook G5 serait en vente, c'est confirmé ca ou c'est de la spéculation?!
> 
> Ps: Chapeau bas pour les Macusers, depuis que je viens sur ce forum je n'ai pas vu d'insultes comparé aux homologues Pcistes.



Il paraitrait que le G5 dans un pwb ne serait pas pour tout de suite
because çà chauffe beaucoup beaucoup.

Par contre on parle pas mal d'un Bi-processeur G4.

Donc wait and see mais avec la mise à jour de février,
les powerbooks sont quand même très au point.


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de chaleur excessive.
> C'est clair que le coin en bas à gauche du clavier est
> souivent chaud, mais je trouve çà plutôt agréable.
> Bref c'est chaud, mais jamais "trop" chaud.
> ...


Même constatation ... on est très loin des gants en amiante nécessaires ... les touches sont froides ... c'est juste le coin gauche où est posé la main gauche qui est un peu plus chaud mais pooo groove
En ce qui concerne le ventilateur j'ai décrit la manip à faire dans un de mes posts pour supprimer son enclenchement permanent qui est apparu depuis la màj OSX10.9
I love mon PB12" qui est vraiment le BIJOU! à se procurer


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (21 Mai 2005)

Autre témoignage de LIEGE (aussi !): j'ai un powerbook 17" depuis 3 mois = satisfaction TOTALE jusqu'à ce jour. C'est quand même une belle machine hein !
Baudouin de Liège


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Mai 2005)

Histoire d'apporter une pierre à l'édifice... 

Toutes les machines chauffent !!! Je suis passé d'un toshiba à un aluBook G4 12" 1 ghz pour finir j'ai actuellement un 15pouces... J'ai également pu jouer avec un iBook. 

La palme de la chaffe revient au 12 pouces, suivi (collé) de près par le PC. La palme de l'autonomie et de la tiédeur revient sans conteste à l'iBook. 

Je suis pleinement satisfait de mon aluBook... je n'ai pas encore entendu une seule fois le ventilateur ... à se demander si je n'ai pas un problème. 

A contrario, et dans un silence absolu, le powerbook fait un léger bruit permanent (très très léger) de ventilateur contrairement aux iBook et pbook 12 pouces que j'ai testé... où c'était ON / OFF: quand c'est froid, le silence absolu... mais quand ça chauffe... du bruit (mais rien de plus une fois encore qu'un modèle PC).


Je confirme également, que les PCs que j'ai autour de moi ont une certaine tendance à déclancher les ventilateurs pour un oui ou pour un non .


----------



## RJ13 (21 Mai 2005)

Je vois parler de powerbook et d'alubook? c'est quoi la differnce parceque je trouve pas sur apple


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Mai 2005)

RJ13 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois parler de powerbook et d'alubook? c'est quoi la differnce parceque je trouve pas sur apple



Le powerbook est l'appelation générique pour les portables
professionels apple. 

Plusieurs générations de powerbook se sont ainsi succédés avec entre autre
le titanium ou l'alubook (derniere génération).

Si tu veux en savoir plus, y a des chouettes dossier sur Powerbook-fr


----------



## BlueVelvet (21 Mai 2005)

J'avais eu un Titanium sur lequel je pouvais cuire un oeuf ou dorer un steack haché, mais en tout cas le tenir sur mes cuisses.
L'alu 12' est nettement plus agreable, peu de chauffe en dehors, comme dit avant, du coin gauche.
En Word, Internet, iTunes et iPhoto simultanés, pas de ventilo entendu jusqu'ici (sous Tiger)!
Vraiment une excellente machine, compacte, qui rentre dans un sac à dos ordinaire et offre des perf épatantes. Heureux, le BlueV. Et bienvenue aux Switchers!


----------



## EcceAngelo (22 Mai 2005)

Ca fait maintenant 2 ans que j'ai un powerbook 12 pouces (un 867), et bon, si la machine est géniale, côté chaleur c'est pas top. En dehors des mois d'été, c'est très sympa, la coque est tiède, très agréable au toucher, bien plus que le plastique froid d'un portable pc. Par contre je me souviens de l'été de la canicule, je programmais en java sur cette machine, et l'effet de la sueur qui cuit sur l'alu en laissant des traces de sel était assez gore...

Autre petit bémol, mais plutôt dû aux mises à jour de chez Apple, autant sous jaguar, le ventilo ne se mettait presque jamais en route, autant sous panther il tourne assez souvent. Ceci dit ce n'est pas tellement dérangeant, c'est pas un bruit de Boeing au décollage non plus.

Par contre, en dehors de ces deux détails, qui sont pour moi les seuls vrais points noirs de cette machine, l'alubook est merveilleux, et d'une solidité bluffante. Pour avoir travaillé en technique informatique, j'ai une idée assez fine de ce que peut endurer un portable classique... Le powerbook à côté c'est un monstre: cette machine tourne principalement sur l'accoudoir d'un fauteuil ou sur le lit, autant dire qu'elle voit le sol de près 3x par jour depuis deux ans. L'alu est à peine plié sur un coin (inférieur gauche), et aucune pièce n'a réellement souffert des chocs répétés, pas même le disque dur. De plus, je n'ai jamais vu un clavier aussi agréable à utiliser...


----------



## macboy (22 Mai 2005)

je pense que tout est une question de compromis...
là j'écris depuis un Samsung P25, ventilo bruillant et mais avec moins de chaleur que le powerbook

par contre le PW c'est plus agréable de travailler avec grâce à son silence (et sa chaleur est relative par rapport à certains PC, qui font du bruit et des Hot Dogs... )

donc si vraiment tu ne veux pas de chaleur, prends l'Ibook il est génial


----------



## RJ13 (22 Mai 2005)

Le probleme de l'ibook c'est qu'il est moins puissant, que les DD tournent qu'a 4200tr/min pour 256 de ram meme si c'est pour du word et de la prog je ne veux pas d'un portable avec des materiaux depassés depuis perpette, je crois que je vais attendre l'apple expo du mois de septembre, j'ai deja mon badge, avaec une peu de chance il vont nous sortir un nouveau powerbook puis y'a toujours des prix attractifs aux salons.


----------



## BlueVelvet (23 Mai 2005)

h





			
				RJ13 a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme de l'ibook c'est qu'il est moins puissant, que les DD tournent qu'a 4200tr/min pour 256 de ram meme si c'est pour du word et de la prog je ne veux pas d'un portable avec des materiaux depassés depuis perpette, je crois que je vais attendre l'apple expo du mois de septembre, j'ai deja mon badge, avaec une peu de chance il vont nous sortir un nouveau powerbook puis y'a toujours des prix attractifs aux salons.



He oui mais là on parlait des PB, qui tournent à 5400 t/min&#8230; et je ne vois pas quels matériaux sont dépassés dans un PB...


----------



## RJ13 (23 Mai 2005)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> h
> 
> He oui mais là on parlait des PB, qui tournent à 5400 t/min&#8230; et je ne vois pas quels matériaux sont dépassés dans un PB...



Je sais de quoi on parlait puisque c'est mon topic, et lit ce le post avant le mien, la personne me conseille de prendre un ibook


----------



## Ben.d (27 Mai 2005)

Je vois que tout le monde parle ici du Powerbook qui chauffe en bas à gauche du clavier. Chez moi c'est la zone qui chauffe le moins souvent : là où ça chauffe (et fort), c'estau dessus du clavier, près de l'écran. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Mai 2005)

Ben.d a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tout le monde parle ici du Powerbook qui chauffe en bas à gauche du clavier. Chez moi c'est la zone qui chauffe le moins souvent : là où ça chauffe (et fort), c'estau dessus du clavier, près de l'écran. Est-ce normal ?


en bas à gauche sur le PB12"


----------



## Ben.d (27 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> en bas à gauche sur le PB12"


Moi c'est un 15", donc c'est peut-être pas au même endroit. Mais alors ma question est : à quel point ça chauffe ? Chez moi c'est quand même assez fort (en utilisation bureautique : Internet, iTunes, NeoOffice pour les applis et Airport et une souris USB pour le matériel)


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mai 2005)

Ben.d a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est un 15", donc c'est peut-être pas au même endroit. Mais alors ma question est : à quel point ça chauffe ? Chez moi c'est quand même assez fort (en utilisation bureautique : Internet, iTunes, NeoOffice pour les applis et Airport et une souris USB pour le matériel)


Sur mon PB12"
Thermomètre médical digital posé au centre de la surface située à gauche du pavé ... température relevée après 1 minute= 36.4°c


----------



## Bat-Mac (28 Mai 2005)

L'été arrive et je suis curieux de voir comment mon Alu 15' tout neuf va gérer ça...
En tous cas le ventilo ne s'est mis en route que pour de la lecture CD parfois (bizarrement) mais jamais en-dehors de ça.
En plus, je trouve qu'il chauffe moins que la titanium d'un ami, que j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser (le titanium, pas l'ami...). 


Je me suis acheté un mini ventilo USB avec câble flexible : une merveille !
On peut diriger le ventilo vers le clavier si on trouve que ça chauffe ou bien... sur sa tronche pour prendre le frais.. 

Je vous le recommande à tous (et c'est pas cher et pratiquement incassable) ! Vous me remercierez quand il fera 35°...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mai 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis acheté un mini ventilo USB avec câble flexible : une merveille !
> On peut diriger le ventilo vers le clavier si on trouve que ça chauffe ou bien... sur sa tronche pour prendre le frais..
> Je vous le recommande à tous (et c'est pas cher et pratiquement incassable) ! Vous me remercierez quand il fera 35°...


Il peut raser aussi?... question de gagner quelques minutes     :love:   :love:   :love:


.


----------

